# بحث بخصوص مصنع بولي بروبلين



## almoiz (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الرجاء افادتي بكل ما يخص موضوع بحثي لان هذا التخصص بعيد عني واحتاج الي دعم كبير


----------



## hus_sh_sam (28 أكتوبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaymaaaa (14 أغسطس 2010)

thanksssssssssssss moreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 أغسطس 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polypropylene


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 أغسطس 2010)

أرجو أن تفيدك هذه الملفات المرفقة وبالتوفيق ........


----------



## hisham_tp (9 أكتوبر 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------

